# Holiday Park Isle of Wight



## Andiea (Feb 26, 2015)

This one has been on several times, but last time I went over was blocked up and looked like redevelopment had started.

I took these in black and white for a different view.

The swimming pool one is my favourite.

Enjoy.


1395842_711587042186624_1343391191_n by andiea1973, on Flickr

1381934_711587868853208_553776092_n by andiea1973, on Flickr

1381285_711587145519947_1303736084_n by andiea1973, on Flickr

1381268_711587662186562_349908_n by andiea1973, on Flickr

1380845_711587798853215_1785786110_n by andiea1973, on Flickr

1375314_711587715519890_1185318251_n by andiea1973, on Flickr

1374755_711586822186646_1776977928_n by andiea1973, on Flickr

1240460_711586888853306_498816133_n by andiea1973, on Flickr

537284_711587342186594_2043250594_n by andiea1973, on Flickr

528263_711586948853300_1665092307_n by andiea1973, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 27, 2015)

B&W Gives it a great atmosphere.


----------



## Andiea (Feb 27, 2015)

Thankyou, I love b&w, I think you see more.


----------



## gushysfella (Feb 27, 2015)

nice work Andiea, did you get past the big pile of muck ok lol.......


----------

